# Kylin issues



## Mender31 (7/7/17)

Hello everybody. I started this thread to basically get some frustration out and to maybe get some help with something that has been bothering me for a bit.

I recently got myself a Kylin Rta, the first non coloured one. Now I know what most people who read this will be thinking, "oh hell no, not another Kylin thread...". But the problem here is a bit different. This tank has been a very nice tank to vape on. I enjoyed it. But I have come to that point where I just cannot deal with the leaking anymore. So I thought to myself I should try and sell it. But I literally feel too guilty to even put it on the forum because I feel like I'm passing on something that's going to most probably frustrate the hell put of someone else who maybe buys it from me, and to me that's making money off someone else's misfortune. To me that's wrong. So I don't want to put it on there. But on the other side, it's my only good airlow dual coil compatible tank rta I have right now. So I have no idea what to do... plus I have been noticing a lot of people wanting to sell theirs... 

Now my leaking has been, from what I've seen, from the space that has formed between my afc ring and the base of the tank itself. I can even giggle the afc ring to kind of shift around and I have only been using it for a couple of weeks. I have tried to take it apart but seeing as I have no idea what I'm doing and I'm scared I break it and then have to chuck it. I'm really really disappointed because this was my very first new buy and I did jump a little quickly on the hype train before checking it out, so that is definitely my fault. 

Is there somebody put there hat could give me some advice on how maybe to remedy my situation? I have tried all the videos and things people have described in terms of wicking positioning coils to the side rather than in the middle, etc. I have no idea what a positive block is and how to reseat it so that hasn't been tried and also I heard that the deck is pressfit, meaning that has to be force ably removed to get it out and maybe disassemble. 

Please help, I don't have the cash right now to go and get another tank and my only other tank is the kangertech top tank which I wanted to move away from becausenit doesn't suit my needs anymore. Any suggestions or help eill be greatly appreciated. I just want to get back to vaping nicely on something that works and doesn't have the risk of destroying my mod in the process. I already have a pressfit 510 connection on the predator, I don't want to have to worry about other things too...   

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (7/7/17)

@Mender31 ..... Hi m8
Sorry i cannot help you with the Kylin since i sold mine within a week of purchase. We did not gel. 
I am willing to sponsor you a black Coilart Mage RDTA in fantastic condition with box and all accessories. 
If you are willing to collect in Bellville then you are welcome to pm me for my number.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/17)

@Mender31 PM me your address and cell number and I'll send you mine... mine hasn't leaked but I'm not a fan of dual coils.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mender31 (7/7/17)

Hahaha thank you so much. I really cannot just take someone's tank off them for free so I am willing to pay something at least to show my gratitude. Or we can settle on some form of renumeration! I'll send a message soon, just after work. But I really really appreciate it!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/17)

Just pay it forward sometime @Mender31!


----------



## Mender31 (7/7/17)

I will! 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (7/7/17)

Mender31 said:


> Hello everybody. I started this thread to basically get some frustration out and to maybe get some help with something that has been bothering me for a bit.
> 
> I recently got myself a Kylin Rta, the first non coloured one. Now I know what most people who read this will be thinking, "oh hell no, not another Kylin thread...". But the problem here is a bit different. This tank has been a very nice tank to vape on. I enjoyed it. But I have come to that point where I just cannot deal with the leaking anymore. So I thought to myself I should try and sell it. But I literally feel too guilty to even put it on the forum because I feel like I'm passing on something that's going to most probably frustrate the hell put of someone else who maybe buys it from me, and to me that's making money off someone else's misfortune. To me that's wrong. So I don't want to put it on there. But on the other side, it's my only good airlow dual coil compatible tank rta I have right now. So I have no idea what to do... plus I have been noticing a lot of people wanting to sell theirs...
> 
> ...


Hi

Please check out this video


----------



## Mender31 (7/7/17)

Hi @Mida Khan. I did try that what he did in the video and unfortunately it didn't make a difference in the leaking. Came out exactly the same. After letting it stand for a while the top part of my predator that has the sunken part where the 510 connection is located is flooded

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mida Khan (7/7/17)

Mender31 said:


> Hi @Mida Khan. I did try that what he did in the video and unfortunately it didn't make a difference in the leaking. Came out exactly the same. After letting it stand for a while the top part of my predator that has the sunken part where the 510 connection is located is flooded
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mida Khan (7/7/17)

Ha


Mender31 said:


> Hi @Mida Khan. I did try that what he did in the video and unfortunately it didn't make a difference in the leaking. Came out exactly the same. After letting it stand for a while the top part of my predator that has the sunken part where the 510 connection is located is flooded
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk[/Q
> 
> Have you checked the pin? Perhaps its loose? It tends to loosen because its press fitted


----------



## Mender31 (7/7/17)

Is the pin the part that you unscrew or is it the part that has the hole in that the screw comes out of? 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mida Khan (7/7/17)

Mender31 said:


> Is the pin the part that you unscrew or is it the part that has the hole in that the screw comes out of?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31 (7/7/17)

Picture doesn't want to load. Sorry

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumor001 (12/7/17)

Had the same problem with my Kylin RTA, mod would be soaked in the mornings, i changed my coils and fastened the SH!T out of the 510 pin, re-wicked (with a little less cotton ) and there it didn’t give me any leaking problems anymore.. stoked about that as i have a couple other tanks but they aren’t as nice.... i have forgotten to close the “JFC” a couple of times when i refill then it “leaks” but that was just user error lol... i wont lie these are amazing tanks if you are just starting out...


----------

